# Stop Buying Heartfelt Humidity Beads!



## Herf N Turf

Gentlemen,

I implore you to desist in your purchases of Heartfelt beads. I love the Accessory Discussion boards and helping others contend with their storage issues. If this entire forum (as it appears it will) purchases beads, the Accessory Discussion forum will be rendered OBSOLETE.

The problem is, these little buggers are so efficient, reliable and effective that they are nearly trouble free. They require far less maintenance than any other media I've ever used and take up less space than almost anything else. 

Another problem is, Heartfelt beads make hygrometers pointless and superfluous. They could literally put the hygrometer industry into deep depression, from which it might never recover. In these tough economic times, we can't afford to be selfish. The people who make hygrometers have families to feed, mortages to pay and 401k's to salt. 

So please, for the sake of my entertainment and the economy, stop buying Heartfelt beads. If you already own them, send them to me for propper disposal. I will return an equal volume of florist foam, at my personal expense.


----------



## Habanolover




----------



## Tarks

lmao! So true Don, so true!


----------



## Cigary

Ha ha ha,,,,isn't it true, though? I only keep the digital guages to amuse myself plus I use it for when the beads need to be "recharged",,,,,,beads,,if only they could be used for personal things in life to keep a balance.


----------



## edogg

hehe great. Got me tricked for a second


----------



## Jumes

As a newbie how would I know which one to *not* buy, the loose beads, the tubes, or the beads in a case? This is for a 100 ct and I admit to being hesitant to pay that much for the bead case, and I don't need a half pound of beads, which seems to be the smallest amount of loose beads you can buy. Anyone using the tubes? Pros & cons?


----------



## Herf N Turf

Jumes said:


> As a newbie how would I know which one to *not* buy, the loose beads, the tubes, or the beads in a case? This is for a 100 ct and I admit to being hesitant to pay that much for the bead case, and I don't need a half pound of beads, which seems to be the smallest amount of loose beads you can buy. Anyone using the tubes? Pros & cons?


Buy the loose beads and a couple mesh bags. Trust me, it wont be long before you DO need all those beads. I started out with two, 1oz tubes in one humidor. Now, I have 8 bags in four humidors.

I prefer the bags because they allow substantially better air circulation than the tubes or cases.

The best method Ive found is to use less beads in more places in the box. This dramatically decreases recovery time when the box is opened.


----------



## rajuabju

lol I was laughing pretty hard.

Who is paying you off?


----------



## shuckins

Herf N Turf said:


> Buy the loose beads and a couple mesh bags. Trust me, it wont be long before you DO need all those beads. I started out with two, 1oz tubes in one humidor. Now, I have 8 bags in four humidors.
> 
> I prefer the bags because they allow substantially better air circulation than the tubes or cases.
> 
> The best method Ive found is to use less beads in more places in the box. This dramatically decreases recovery time when the box is opened.


i agree 100%,beads all the way for me...


----------



## SMOKE20

very true, beads are the best way to go


----------



## Jumes

Thanks guys. Order placed.


----------



## mc2712

This is very funny and very informative all at the same time.


----------



## danmcmartin

Just got my two 2 oz 65% tubes. Upon reading the package I realized Heartfelt is headquartered in Carson City, NV. I was born there and lived there until I moved to Smith, NV, about 55 miles away, 8 years ago. I still work in Carson City. Wow! I plan to begin seeing just how deviously efficient and reliable these buggers are. If they work as intended, I may go picket their offices with a sign that says, "Thank You". That will teach them.


----------



## Sigarz

haha when I saw the title I was like WTF but haha ha hahaha good stuff indeed. the beads are the man!


----------



## K Baz

Your lucky I read the first line and I was about to rain down an ungodly firestorm on you so bad you would have needed a UN binding resolution to stop me from messing you up

Lets not forget cigarmony too.

Point is the beads work


----------



## Koolpsych

LoL. I was going to say heartfelt beads work so well I have no idea why anyone could hate them, but now I understand you had our economy's well being in mind. 

Makes sense to me


----------



## Stench

When I was setting up my coolidor, I read lots of posts about problems with RH and figured I'd never be able to get it right.....RH has been rock steady thanks to the beads! Easy enough for a newbie!


----------



## Habanolover

Stench said:


> Easy enough for a newbie!


So easy a caveman can do it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cletus

.

_Superfluous_ is an awesome word.

.


----------



## ca21455

Beads good, foam bad.


----------



## Viper139

I am very sorry that I am causing folks to lose their jobs and driving their 401k's into the ground. But on the other hand I am glad that our cigars are safe. Maybe they can sell their hygrometers to the military for an inflated price.

By that way thanks for the kind words guys.

David


----------



## Ray

:roll:

Well you sure got me!!
I've never flamed anyone on a board anywhere, but the title of this one had the fires stoked!!

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL?


----------



## Herf N Turf

Viper139 said:


> I am very sorry that I am causing folks to lose their jobs and driving their 401k's into the ground. But on the other hand I am glad that our cigars are safe. Maybe they can sell their hygrometers to the military for an inflated price.
> 
> By that way thanks for the kind words guys.
> 
> David


David,

It's frankly YOU, with whom I am most angry. You have single handedly ruined much of the "sport" involved in my cigar hobby. No more running frantically to my humidors, after a couple of days away, to check and adjust the vents on my antiquated and over-priced Diamond Crown humidifiers. No more pulling them out every couple of weeks to smell for mold/mildew. No more sleepless nights, wondering if my cigar oasis has pooped the bed, like most eventually do... start running incessantly, readings off by 5+, foam going acrid, etc.

You've also managed to cut my distilled water consumption by more than half, so no more forehead slaps and intrapersonal asskickings for having forgotten to put it on the grocery list. I've had the same damn gallon jug since I started using beads. It will go musty, long before I will be able to use it all up. I am tempted to charge you the $1.99 for that gallon of distilled water!

You've literally reduced my cigar enjoyment to nothiing but buying and smoking.

Cigars are not supposed to be this easy!

Drat you, David!


----------



## cp478

Foam is great.....................................................for flowers that is!


HEARTFELT BEADS ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UPGRAYEDD

OK, I give in. Any discount codes for members from Heartfelt? 

I have a large desktop humi, around 1000 ci that holds about 150 sticks. 1 lbs. enough? 2 small mesh bags? 2 rectangular humidifiers?
Advice?


----------



## orca99usa

I bought some Heartfelt beads from a fellow Puffer recently because my Cigar Oasis went down and I had to send it to the company for repair. It may not see the inside of my humidor when it returns. I bought 65% beads and when I checked the hygrometer it said...65.0% RH. My electric system didn't do nearly as good a job.


----------



## Viper139

Herf N Turf said:


> David,
> 
> It's frankly YOU, with whom I am most angry. You have single handedly ruined much of the "sport" involved in my cigar hobby. No more running frantically to my humidors, after a couple of days away, to check and adjust the vents on my antiquated and over-priced Diamond Crown humidifiers. No more pulling them out every couple of weeks to smell for mold/mildew. No more sleepless nights, wondering if my cigar oasis has pooped the bed, like most eventually do... start running incessantly, readings off by 5+, foam going acrid, etc.
> 
> You've also managed to cut my distilled water consumption by more than half, so no more forehead slaps and intrapersonal asskickings for having forgotten to put it on the grocery list. I've had the same damn gallon jug since I started using beads. It will go musty, long before I will be able to use it all up. I am tempted to charge you the $1.99 for that gallon of distilled water!
> 
> You've literally reduced my cigar enjoyment to nothiing but buying and smoking.
> 
> Cigars are not supposed to be this easy!
> 
> Drat you, David!


Man that is just COLD :biggrin:


----------



## orca99usa

> You've literally reduced my cigar enjoyment to nothing but buying and smoking.


I feel your pain, brother. Now I can't fret wondering how long it will take to rehumidify my sticks when the humidity drops to 50%. I will have to find something else to spend my angst on. I will also miss the reassuring whir of the fan on the Cigar Oasis (at least until the fan goes out, which it just did).


----------



## Juicestain

:biglaugh:


----------



## stormblade

All of the posts I have been reading here at Puff have convinced me that I need to get some beads too!

Is there some sort of bead flu going around on these boards?

Thanks all for your stories and anecdotes.


----------



## Herf N Turf

UPGRAYEDD said:


> OK, I give in. Any discount codes for members from Heartfelt?
> 
> I have a large desktop humi, around 1000 ci that holds about 150 sticks. 1 lbs. enough? 2 small mesh bags? 2 rectangular humidifiers?
> Advice?


Half pound and two mesh bags. One on top, one on bottom.


----------



## GoonerMD

Stop the madness:frusty:


----------



## accigar

Try an old nylon stocking if you want. It works just as well as the mesh bags. The only one who had an old stocking was my grandmother. Now I think about her bunions every thime I puff. Well, maybe it doesn't work as well as the mesh bags. At least in my case uke:


----------



## Yellowfever

The beads are crazy. I bought the 65% Blue tube full of them and my humidor stay between 65 and 67. Much better than the old days and the green oasis stuff or whatever it was called. I wish they could invent a bead that can control temp.


----------



## apevia

I love my beads! They work fantastic. Keep my humi at a rock solid 70%


----------



## redvette

Just got my Heartfelt beads in the mail today and here is one more happy customer! Before finding these beads I had givin up trying to maintain my humidor and was stuck with buying spendy singles from local B&M's but now I can stock up without worry! Cbid here I come!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Herf N Turf

redvette said:


> Just got my Heartfelt beads in the mail today and here is one more happy customer! Before finding these beads I had givin up trying to maintain my humidor and was stuck with buying spendy singles from local B&M's but now I can stock up without worry! Cbid here I come!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


See? This is where the boredom begins to set in! :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Viper139

This thread keeps giving me minor shots of stress. I am subscribed to the thread and every time I get an email that a new addition is on the thread the email title is 'Stop Buying Heartfelt Humidity Beads!' :shocked:

It takes a few seconds for me to remember the thread, I am getting old you know, and then I calm down.

Thanks for all the kind words and I apologize for making the hobby of keeping cigars so boring. :biggrin1:

David


----------



## Habanolover

:r @ David!


----------



## Nickerson

Hehe, I look forward to ordering some later today or tomorrow for my Birthday.  Can't wait! Wanted to get a digital hygrometer too but dont got the money haha. 

I thought they were expensive before, compare to other solutions like gel jars and other beads. Then I read that they last 10 YEARS! Plus their function is better than the others around.

Can't wait to get some.

@ David,

I plan on storing them in the little humidifiers that come on the lid of the Humidor to save space, is this done commonly? The humidifiers come with a screen, but I'm not sure if I should buy a mesh bag to line the bottom to prevent any beads from falling through.


----------



## Habanolover

Cory, putting them in the stock humidifiers works well. That is what I did with the ones in my humidors.


----------



## karmaz00

lol so ture


----------



## Nickerson

madurolover said:


> Cory, putting them in the stock humidifiers works well. That is what I did with the ones in my humidors.


Cool, Thanks Donnie. You think I'll need the mesh bags? How big are the beads? I was going for the 1/2 pound and a squirt bottle.

Also another question I had unrelated to humidity beads. One of the humidifiers keeps falling off the lid. You stick the magnets to the lid, they have a sticky thing on back, but it isn't sticking good. Should I just peel off the sticky bad from the back of the magnet and super glue it?


----------



## Jumes

Just got my beads in the other day. Everything is adjusting in my temporary tupperdore while I am building one. Very happy to be bored with the beads.Thanks for the prompt service.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Jumes said:


> Just got my beads in the other day. Everything is adjusting in my temporary tupperdore while I am building one. Very happy to be bored with the beads.Thanks for the prompt service.


And there we have yet another problem. Flippin David ships your order the instant he gets it! If he had any sense of marketing strategy, he'd sit on your order for a month and make you sweat. The heightened anxiety would make you look at your hygro more often and remind you how bad your current system sucks. At least then, youd have some euphoric recall of how fun it once was to live with the constant stress of fluctuating humidity. This kind of immediate gratification is what's wrong with our society today! David needs to take a lesson from the computer industry. You order a new state of the art computer and by the time you get it, it's obsolete.


----------



## Habanolover

*BUMP for the Bead boycott!*

and to give David's heart a minor pause! :r


----------



## Viper139

madurolover said:


> *BUMP for the Bead boycott!*
> 
> and to give David's heart a minor pause! :r


You're killin me here.....:shocked:


----------



## Habanolover

Viper139 said:


> You're killin me here.....:shocked:


We only pick on you because we love ya! :tu


----------



## Jumes

Especially don't buy a half pound of beads as you will only acquire more humidors for your beads, give beads to friends (who will then be hooked as well), and you will wind up finding that the only reason to open your humidor is to grab a smoke or take in that heavenly smell. 

Death, taxes and heartfelt beads. :razz:


----------



## Flux

10 year life? Is that really true? Wow!

These beads are pretty much all you need. Seriously.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Viper139 said:


> You're killin me here.....:shocked:


Don't fret. I broke through the boycott lines tonight with another order.


----------



## arodgers

Man... wish I had read this thread first. Just bought another 2 pounds of beads. Sorry... I promise I'll stop now.


maybe.


----------



## southoz

looks like i need some beads for my new humi.......mmm now where to get them


----------



## tobacmon

LMAO---True so True!--


----------



## scottwpreston

Nice going, thanks to this post, I'm now about $200 something into the stuff. I've been contemplating a switch over to the "BEADS" and just placed my order plus enough for a coolidor and a new Hygrometer, Walmart gets a few of theirs back tomorrow, tired of messing with them!
Anyway... thanks for all the good info that gets put here...I think!!
Here's where some go. 

:hat::hat:


----------



## arodgers

Man, these things are amazing. I've had the crystal kitty litter temporarily in my wine cooler for a week now, and the humidity fluctuates between 60% and 80%. It was showing 75% when I took the kitty litter out and replaced it with two pounds of 65% Heartfelt beads, and within 5 minutes it leveled out at 65% on the dot and has remained there for an hour now.


----------



## chas1957

Herf N Turf said:


> And there we have yet another problem. Flippin David ships your order the instant he gets it! If he had any sense of marketing strategy, he'd sit on your order for a month and make you sweat. The heightened anxiety would make you look at your hygro more often and remind you how bad your current system sucks. At least then, youd have some euphoric recall of how fun it once was to live with the constant stress of fluctuating humidity. This kind of immediate gratification is what's wrong with our society today! David needs to take a lesson from the computer industry. You order a new state of the art computer and by the time you get it, it's obsolete.


This no joke about David's turn around time on shipping. After reading all the praise I decided to place an order...."1/2 pound loose beads should do me" was my thinking and I place the order. Within minutes I get the email confirmation of my order. A short while later I'm still sitting at my computer and the cigar devil says "1/2 pound is good but 1 pound would be so much better". Of course I always listen when he speaks and fired off an email to change my order. I get a response that he just pulled my order as it was going out! That's fast, "same day shipping" means same day with David!


----------



## scottwpreston

My order shipped just as fast...Great Customer Service!!
We need action!
Can't someone find something wrong?
Didn't someone get a bad bead somewhere??
Somebody must have been rude to someone, we need a background check, these guys can't be this good!!!


----------



## eyesack

Rofl! I don't even keep my hygrometer in my main that has the bead tube in it anymore. No need to really!


----------



## southoz

I went into our cigar shop yesterday and asked the guy if he had any heartfelt beads...... he gave me a blank look and said 'what are they, i haven't heard of them'????

so i bought some PG

not sure if he was being serious but i got the feeling he had no idea


----------



## scottwpreston

Please Help!!
I just got my "Beads" and they shipped so fast, I'm without any Distilled Water...
Can I use Thompson's Propylene Glycol/Distilled Water Solution to activate my Heartfelt Beads?
THANKS IN ADVANCE, for your comments and help
Scott


----------



## 96Brigadier

scottwpreston said:


> Please Help!!
> I just got my "Beads" and they shipped so fast, I'm without any Distilled Water...
> Can I use Thompson's Propylene Glycol/Distilled Water Solution to activate my Heartfelt Beads?
> THANKS IN ADVANCE, for your comments and help
> Scott


Should only use distilled water. You can get it at any grocery store or drug store, just make a quick trip and get some.


----------



## arodgers

scottwpreston said:


> Please Help!!
> I just got my "Beads" and they shipped so fast, I'm without any Distilled Water...
> Can I use Thompson's Propylene Glycol/Distilled Water Solution to activate my Heartfelt Beads?
> THANKS IN ADVANCE, for your comments and help
> Scott


From what I've been told, PG solution will "clog the pours" of your beads so you don't want to use anything other than distilled water.


----------



## Viper139

They are correct, don't use PG solution.


----------



## Herf N Turf

PG solution was introduced by the same guy who orignally adopted florist foam for humidors. His name is "Satan", or something. He is also noted for inventing the jawbreaker, golf and curling. He also developed several ladies purfumes, most notably, Chanel No. 5. He is said to have had a hand in AquaNet, aswell.

Most recently, he has been heavily involved in the dirivatives market. He managed to garner a $787billion government grant for his work.

He is currently active in General Motors. This company only lost $1.2B this past quarter, so they will easily be able to repay taxpayers, starting this December.

Busy guy.


----------



## scottwpreston

Thanks Much for the info,
Got my stuff going today with "Distilled Water" only.
Thanks for the help
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## FATTS

*Question with recharging beads.*



shuckins said:


> i agree 100%,beads all the way for me...


Sorry for the noob question, but I am just getting into smoking cigars and enjoying it. My question is, when recharging beads or gels, is it bad to use PG solution? Is distilled water the only way to recharge these types of humidifiers?


----------



## Moist Fanta

FATTS said:


> Sorry for the noob question, but I am just getting into smoking cigars and enjoying it. My question is, when recharging beads or gels, is it bad to use PG solution? Is distilled water the only way to recharge these types of humidifiers?


You zombie post a 7 year old thread to ask that??

Serge


----------



## Viper139

As far as Heartfelt Beads are concerned use only Distilled Water. PG solution will ruin the beads.


----------



## UBC03

And d.w. is 99 cents a gallon.


----------



## Cigary

This thread is pretty much a dead one...it doesn't really add to the positive nature of doing anything but collect Internet dust...if there is anyone who feels this thread needs resuscitation. ...PM me...otherwise I'm going to 86 it soon.


----------

